# Group Seal - quick question!



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

So they usually go bevel side up - but what when the flat face has raised printing/writing on it?

I'm worried that will stop the flat face sealing to the filter.

Is it possible it should be bevel down? My engineering head says that would make a better seal..

The machine is a 1981 Gaggia Compacta (I think..)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

buzz said:


> So they usually go bevel side up - but what when the flat face has raised printing/writing on it?
> 
> I'm worried that will stop the flat face sealing to the filter.
> 
> ...


Intriguing. Can you post a picture of the seal, both sides?


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

poems by Lala Fisher

This i the only one i have to hand, as its all at my parents.

The flat face has some numbers and writing on it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I google this:

Gaggia Compacta exploded parts diagram

probably an answer in there


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1 min 50

model numbers up, flat side down


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

But as i said - the model number is on the flat side!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you sure that's the seal for the portafilter and not further up in the lever group?


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

No it won't fit elsewhere. I got a few of these with the machine and they fit perfectly as group seals. But before i committed to fitting to both groups and bedding them in, i wanted to be sure.

Will go take a few pics of the underside.. Glad its not just me confused!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

take out the one that is in, and have a look!


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I put it in!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That seal looks like a Cimbali seal - they go in "upside down".


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

You sir are spot on. It is indeed a Cimbali. I went with upside down (Bevel down) and it seems fine.

I've now started a dedicated thread to my new old toy, would appreciate any input you have.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?45428-1981-Gaggia-Lever-New-project


----------

